# Chuyên bán Thang nâng người ziczac 300kg nâng cao 12 mét giá rẻ



## tonhoa (10 Tháng chín 2021)

Thang nâng người ziczac 300kg nâng cao 12 mét
Tìm đâu Thang nâng ziczac 12m, Model  SJY 0.3-12 an toàn​Hiện này đất nước Việt Nam Đời sống con người ngày càng cải thiện, nhu cầu về nhà ở ngày một tăng đã thúc đẩy sự phát triển không ngừng của ngành xây dựng hiện nay, đặc biệt là ngành địa ốc tại các khu đô thị lớn như Hà Nội, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng .... Đáp ứng nhu cầu đó thì một loạt các sản phẩm máy hỗ trợ xây dựng đã ra đời, xe nâng người haylà một trong những công cụ hỗ trợ tiêu biểu trong các dự án xây dựng hiện nay. Các sản phẩm xe nâng người vô cùng phong phú và đa dạng không chỉ về hãng sản xuất mà còn về mẫu mã và tính ứng dụng của sản phẩm.











*BÍ QUYẾT CHỌN THANG NÂNG NGƯỜI PHÙ HỢP :*

- Chọn theo độ cao cần nâng.

- Chọn theo tải trọng.

- Chọn theo địa hình và cường độ làm việc.

* Lưu ý : Khi chọn THANG NÂNG NGƯỜI  cần chọn hài hoà tất cả các yếu tố trên, không nên xem nhẹ bất cứ yếu tố nào bạn nhé. Lấy ví dụ nếu môi trường làm việc có nhiều dốc, yêu cầu di chuyển thường xuyên thì rõ ràng thang nâng người này không phù hợp do di chuyển chậm và không đảm bảo an toàn khi làm việc ở độ dốc lớn.

 >>> Cùng tìm hiểu thêm  về






* TẠI SAO BẠN NÊN LỰA CHỌN TỪ CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN?*

- Cam kết hàng chất lượng chính hãng.Chúng tôi chịu trách nhiệm về chất lượng hàng hoá mà chúng tôi phân phối.

- Cam kết bảo hành,bảo trì theo đúng hợp đồng và thông tin mà chúng tôi niêm yết.

- Cam kết giá cả tốt nhất.Bạn sẽ xác nhận điều này thông qua báo giá từ chúng tôi.








*CHI TIẾT  VỀ SẢN PHẨM THANG NÂNG NGƯỜI 12M*



thang nâng người 12m (thang nâng zich zac)
Thang nâng người bán tự động 12m (zich zắc)
- Model:SJY0.3-12 (300kg–12m), ắc quy 24V, new
- Sức nâng                              :  300 kg
- Chiều cao tối đa của sàn      : 12000 mm
- Chiều cao thấp nhất              : 1400 mm
- Kích thước của mặt thang    : 2000x1000mm
- Thời gian nâng:                        70s
- Motor                                    : 2.2 KW
- Ắc quy                                   24V
- Tổng trọng lượng                : 2100kg
- Xuất xứ: Đài loan
- Thời gian bảo hành
+ 18 tháng đối với khung sườn, thủy lực
+ 09 tháng đối với mạch điện, motor, ắc quy
+ 06 tháng: bánh xe, bạc đạn

 Với thang nâng ziczac SJY0.3-12  ngoài những thông số kỹ thuật nêu trên nếu bạn cần thêm bất cứ thông tin gì . Hãy liên với chúng tôi hệ theo thông tin bên dưới.














_Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn và báo giá nhanh nhất_

*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
*

                                 ĐT: 0985.349.137 

                                 Email :  myhoa208@gmail.com


----------

